# Happy Thanksgiving



## Seigi (Nov 24, 2004)

I Hope everyone has a blessed & Happy Thanksgiving.

I'm thankful for my family, friends, our Health & joy & MODERN ARNIS (of course)

Peace & Harmony always.
Enoch
 :whip:  :asian:


----------



## Mao (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Seigi,
 And thanks for the post on the MAO website as well. I hope you and yours  have a great Holiday.   artyon: 
Dan Mc


----------

